# *Urgent* 457 Visa employment check



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

Hello everybody. Can somebody tell me if you are applying for the 457 Visa sponsored by a company, how does the employment check work. I saw a few threads where someone said that they had the embassy people physically checking him out in his noted place of work. How thorough and deep are these? My worry is that I am not lying to them of being employed at the wrong place but I can't afford them checking me out since in case I do not get a visa I will loose my current job. Thanx for your replies.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've never actually heard of immigration conducting job verification for a 457 visa. This is more common more PR visa. For a 457 visa, you don't need to submit anything more than your CV as proof of work experience and there is really not even that much information on a CV to enable anyone to contact your current employer. DIAC are not stupid, so they do understand the need to be discrete when dealing with current employers.

Relax and wait for your visa. You're worrying over nothing and provided that you satisfy all the conditions of the visa, there is no reason why your application would be turned down.


----------



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

Hi . Thanx for your reply. But they asked me to fill a form called form 80. In this form they are asking me about my work experience. If I am unemployed they also want to know about how am I managing my finances as I am not living in my home country.


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

anthony15 said:


> Hello everybody. Can somebody tell me if you are applying for the 457 Visa sponsored by a company, how does the employment check work. I saw a few threads where someone said that they had the embassy people physically checking him out in his noted place of work. How thorough and deep are these? My worry is that I am not lying to them of being employed at the wrong place but I can't afford them checking me out since in case I do not get a visa I will loose my current job. Thanx for your replies.


I don't think they check at the current employer. I got my 457 one week ago and it came in 3 days. I provided my payslips, address proof and some other usual travelling documents with medical insurance. I filled form 1221 for additional information but I never provided CV. there is no way they would contact your current employer, make sure you provide your payslips, salary bank statements and company references. They would be more concerned about your character and not your current employer.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

anthony15 said:


> Hi . Thanx for your reply. But they asked me to fill a form called form 80. In this form they are asking me about my work experience. If I am unemployed they also want to know about how am I managing my finances as I am not living in my home country.


Form80 is a standard form everyone has to fill up, don't worry about it. It is just a formality in order for diac to have a record of your information.

As for job verification don't worry about it, job verification for 457 visa is unheard of. What you probably read about is for permanent residence visas like 175/176, in that case yes they do sometimes conduct job verifications by phone or in some cases an envoy from the australian embassy conducts a physical visit to one's office premises.


----------



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys. I am relieved. Filled in all my documents and sent it. Hope I have mine soon. Will keep you posted..

Cheers


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

anthony15 said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I am relieved. Filled in all my documents and sent it. Hope I have mine soon. Will keep you posted..
> 
> Cheers


Hi Anthony,

I just saw your post. I am applyinh for 457 this week. In howmany days did you receive your visa...

Was just curious as i have heard people getting their visas in a week timeframe nowadays...


----------



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

HI Everybody...Got my Visas!! Got it in 3 days, just wanted to share it with you. Thank you for your feedbacks.

Cheers


----------



## Vin... (Nov 14, 2012)

*About 457 VISA*

Hi People,


I am interest to apply for the 457, and I'm currenty dealing with the agent...

As I saw here somebody said that the immigration can asking to show them the Travel Documents, Previous employer's Payslip's and the Health Insurance...

But my agent asked me for a Letter from my previous employer with I was I did 5 years working with him, and also the Resume listed the same Occupation of the Sponsor in australia... 

But not anymore like payslips, travel documents and health insurance...


Thanks...[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
[/LIST][/SIZE]


----------

